# Breeding piranha



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

I want to my reds to start breeing. Any help? Tips, suggestions, experiences, anything would help.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Here's a tip. Buy a ton of popcorn and sit and wait. Hope for the best, but don't be expecting anything. All I can really say is try to imitate the water conditions they would have in the wild. You can't do anything as far as initiating it... though i hear Barry White has a good touch!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

use peat moss in your filters, that will soften the water and make them feel more at home. your reds will only spawn if they are REALLY comfertable, dimming the aquarium light at night will help. and you cant have anyone walking infront of your tank causeing them to dart, that just wont help any. try doing 3 water changes a week of 30%. keep your tank temp at a steady 82. AND GET OUT THE POPCORN!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

test


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

are your P's mature enough? how many?
what size is your tank?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah, how big is your tank? the tank should be atleast 18 inches wide and 4 feet long. that will give the p's some room to do the hibbity dibbity.









the bigger the tank, the beter chance you have of them breeding









and the p's should be very mature. atleast 2 years old for a seccesful spawn

if you have to many p's in the tank they wont spawn. for spawning p's i would suggest 30 gallons per piranha.just incase the mateing pair gets nasty. but 20 gallons per piranha is usualy good.

my $0.2

Marco


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

a tank a 100gal plus is something you are not only going to need, is something that you want for lots of reasons. you will want to lower the water level 5-6 inches therefore my 125gal is now a 100gal tank. second of all you can't overstock your tank with p's as now, according to the 20 gal rule of space per fish, i am now over because i have six p's now in a 100gal of water. but area is 125gal. so space over water...

p's ranging in sizes from 4"- 6" is what i started with i'm not possitive, but only guessing that purchasing p's seperatly not all together helps. no scientific proof







just something that happened to work for me.

water tempitures should be in the 81-83 deg range a steady 82 is the target. keep the lights of as much as possible. mine do not come on until a water change, or syphoning eggs out. i have taken a desk top light and placed it three feet away from the tank which i shine on tank for 8 or so hours a day. they seem to spread out and relax in the light .

but in all i fined that the most important thing in all is that they have no stress. you can not have buddies over all the time, sticking there noses up against the tank, scaring them. you can't rearrange plants, you can't do anything that is not necessary inless it is for the health of the p's.

lots of people at this site have some of the most incredible tank set-ups that i have everseen, with loads of buitifull plants and decor. but i had tried that and trust me the p's will shred the sh*t out of your plants, and the lack of lighting will finish them off.

i would only focus on these things till anysigns of pairing off happen.

1) keep the weekly 25-30 % water changes up with a good gravel clean.

2) keep the temp at as close to 82 deg as possible.

3) lower water level to create water to splash on the top creating surface movement.

4) feed the group of p's 2- 3 times a day verry small portions. only enough that it dissapears almost instantly.

5) keep the lights off always, except for tank maintenace. then back off.

6) give them lots off space and try never to sneak up on them.

7) have friends and family admire them from a distance. don't stick noses up to glass.

all these things have been the rules that i have been doing since i first started seeing signs of pairing off! they may help you out and might not.

but remember that fry raising is taking it up to the next level, and you will have to have some extra funds now to purchase the supplies required i am spending more than $ 30.00 bucks a week to run my fry tanks. and have invested over $ 200.00 and have not made anything back yet....

GOOD LUCK !! and keep us posted with pics when the fry come.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

Its a big tank, 180g. 4 reds, 1 cariba. I cant really lower the water level, im using a wet-dry filter to filter the water with hte hang on the back overflow box, with the double U tubes. Since the overflow box, i cant lower the water really


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

marco said:


> use peat moss in your filters, that will soften the water and make them feel more at home. your reds will only spawn if they are REALLY comfertable, dimming the aquarium light at night will help. and you cant have anyone walking infront of your tank causeing them to dart, that just wont help any. try doing 3 water changes a week of 30%. keep your tank temp at a steady 82. AND GET OUT THE POPCORN!


 have you tried this before marco...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

n3p said:


> Its a big tank, 180g. 4 reds, 1 cariba. I cant really lower the water level, im using a wet-dry filter to filter the water with hte hang on the back overflow box, with the double U tubes. Since the overflow box, i cant lower the water really


 well if you can't then don't worry. if they want it bad enough, they will due there business anyway hopefully







that part was to recreate the rainy season, in which the spawning cycles usually start.


----------

